

Velocity dispersions in a cluster of stars: How fast could Usain Bolt have run? - bentoner
http://arxiv.org/PS_cache/arxiv/pdf/0809/0809.0209v2.pdf

======
lutorm
Every now and then funny stuff pops up on arXiv. It's the forum for publishing
for semi-serious side projects by physicists and astronomers.

------
sanj
_Second, we thank the pizza guy from Peppe’s who provided us with a very good
half- n-half “Thai Chicken” and “Heavy Heaven” pizza on a late Friday night."_

------
alabut
I love how the coach's experience and gut feeling aligns so closely to
equations by physicists - that if Usain pushed himself to the fullest and the
wind conditions were right, he could run close to 9.50 or even a bit below.

------
zain
Warning: link is a PDF.

Scribd can't seem to convert it.

